# Cheshire Oaks - Ellesmore Port, UK



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 22, 2005)

Sooooo I've been told that there is a cosmetic outlet in this place, and they have MAC! Have any of you girls ever been there? Is it worth going, are the products cheaper?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

hi i went to this cco bout 2 weeks ago its rubbish, the only foundations they have is in really dark brown shades and the lipglosses and lipsticks are in horrid dark brown and purple colours, all there is: is a small little standing shelf in the corner of the stoor, it is really not worth going


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/85257/ccos-in-the-uk
  	check this thread out for what is happening stock wise with all the uk cco's  i am going to the York one on monday  and the stock changes all the time. sometimes you can go and there are lots of nice things but other times there will be nothing.


----------

